# Stanley fatmax Tstak system



## syntec4 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all,
Does anyone know if these are interchangeable with the Dewalt Branded boxes? I have just ordered some new Dewalt Toys and some Tstak boxes. I already have several trays of the Stanley Branded units with screws and fasteners etc. No big deal if they're not. You can never have too much storage 

Thank you.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

They sure look like they're the same to me..:001_huh:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Call technical support or view the dimensions to see if they are in fact the same size.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

syntec4 said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know if these are interchangeable with the Dewalt Branded boxes? I have just ordered some new Dewalt Toys and some Tstak boxes. I already have several trays of the Stanley Branded units with screws and fasteners etc. No big deal if they're not. You can never have too much storage
> 
> Thank you.


100% compatible, there's dewalt boxes mixed in with my pics on page 1


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Example


----------



## syntec4 (Aug 20, 2013)

:thumbup:Thank you all for your quick replies. Much appreciated. Looks like I won't have to re-organise all my boxes.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I think the best part about the tstak system is you can get drawer units for super cheap (compared to sortainers anyway). With ball bearing glides and a nice positive catch on them too.

Versus $150+ for a sortainer with pretty cheap feeling drawers.

Wonder if there's a way to integrate them with t-locs...probably not worth the trouble


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've lost count of my tstak boxes... somewhere around 40 ish and 10 or so of the tough box line.


----------

